# Ahb's Community Ale



## Snow (4/11/04)

In one of Jayse's recent posts, he directed us to an article in www.homebrew.com. While looking around the site, I discovered this article discussing a beer that a number of members on the Homebrew Adventures internet "Brewboard" put together and brewed. It's called the 21st Century Schizoid Ale and the recipe was developed by people in the forum randomly nominating their favourite ingredients in an ale and everybody agreeing on a final recipe. The beer was then brewed by everyone at the same time using the same ingredients but had their choice of a few nominated yeasts. Each brewer had their own brewing techniques, mash schedule and priming techniques to set them apart from the others. The article the indicates that they then went on to exchange their beers among members and maybe even had them formally judged. 

Anyway, I think this is a great idea and we should do an Aussie version, then swap them amongst ourselves at these ever frequent AHB get-togethers! What say ye all?

I'll kick it off with one of my latest favourite ingredients so far: Whitelabs London Ale Yeast. 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## GMK (4/11/04)

Great idea Snow - but might need to set up some parameters - eg 
Fav ingredients must be chosen from the following categories:
- Yeasts
- Grains
- Hops
- Malt

might want to leave the PANTRY out of it.... :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/11/04)

I think this is a great idea Snow, and if we all get to sample them it will really highlight the differences our brewing technique can make.
Ah! If only I could get to these meetings. 

But I will tell you my favourite ingredients
Dry english ale (whitelabs) and Goldings hops.
I am sipping an ESB made with the above ingredients and it is crisp and clean with a dry finish and a ton of hop flavour. Yummm!


----------



## Snow (4/11/04)

GMK said:


> Great idea Snow - but might need to set up some parameters - eg
> Fav ingredients must be chosen from the following categories:
> - Yeasts
> - Grains
> ...


 I don't know, GMK, I'm not averse to the occasional pantry item  . If we want to "Australianize" it, I have made some nice beers with Golden Syrup in them. Coriander, orange peel, oats, rice, etc, could play a part..... :unsure: 

Maybe if we just see what everyone's favourite ingredient is, then that will give us an idea of what sort of parameters we can set? For example if a few people say saaz and Belgian wit yeast, then maybe we can include some spices.

By the way, what's your favourite ingredient?

- Snow


----------



## Gout (4/11/04)

rice hulls  hehe saved my arse many a time


----------



## Andrew (4/11/04)

Well, if its an Australian Community Ale, how about using JWM trad ale malt for starters?

Hops? EK Goldings have to be in there somewhere....of course.


----------



## Asher (4/11/04)

cool idea snow...

If we come up with a beer close to a style we could all bombard some unknowing brew comp with them....
:lol: 

Asher for now


----------



## GMK (4/11/04)

my Favourite Ingredients in th efollowing categories are:
- Yeast: 1084 Irish Ale followed by 1272 American Ale II
- Grains: Chocolate Folllowed by Black Patent
- Hops: Amarillo with Cascade as a close Second.
- Malt: Amber Liquid Malt
- Pantry: Dark Compound Cooking Chocolate followed by spices of Cinamon, Nutmeg and Cloves.

Extras: 
Small Staves of Med/Dark Roasted American Oak in the boil and in the secondary - adds great flavour/complexity and extra depth.


----------



## Jazman (4/11/04)

defently halletrua or tettnanger,northern brewer and cascade hops

Grain have to use weyermans muich 1 or weyermann pils

plus i do like thomas faucett crystal 120 ebc

yeast 2206 is a good one and 1056 is fine about to try the 1028 and 1728 is fine too


----------



## big d (4/11/04)

well i want an aussie ale that promotes the oz pub theme.
tits and beer
just came back from the local and drank way to many coopers pale ales and perved on some beautiful lung hangers.guess thats why my mates reckon the blonde one had her eye on me.  she could tell a bloke with a six pack that drank great tasting beer compared to the melbourne red they were drinking.actually i go beyond the six pack.ive an 8 pack.chicks love it :lol: 

cheers in too many beers

big d

by the way the brew collective is a great idea
my ideas later as long as i can hit it with hops  :blink:


----------



## Gough (4/11/04)

I'll be in it. My fave ingredients of the moment for what it is worth are: Marris Otter Malt, Willamette hops and American Ale II Wyeast. But I'm happy to go along with whatever we all decide. If we are going to all have a stab at this we need to use ingredients that are relatively easy to get I reckon.

Good idea Snow,

Shawn.


----------



## PostModern (4/11/04)

I like the idea.... buuuutt....I don't think I would brew the homebrew.com Schizoid Ale.

JWM Trad Ale Malt.

EDITed down to one ingredient suggestion.


----------



## jayse (4/11/04)

So far a couple of brewers have listed a few too many ingredients i think the idea is you get one choice of one ingredient, thats it no other favourite this that and the other just one ingredient, 'one or none', sorry 'communtiy ale nazi'

So with that in mind how about everyone post there ingredient choice, thats ONE ingredient.

As for the beer i think it will be quite a original aussie ale with the amount of different ingredients will be looking at in the end so i think were going for something a little original, it will have to be high gravity or it just won't be AHB ale B) . We could have a specialty ingredient in there also. 

Anyway whatever beer comes out of it i want some.... hell it makes it hard when you can only pick one. :blink: 

I'll go melanoidin malt that is great and could work in almost any beer, but most important its at the top of the fav list.

Jayse


----------



## Barry cranston (5/11/04)

Good Day

Maris Otter malt if it is to be an ale. If you want the best ale, use the best ale malt.

All the best, Barry.


----------



## nonicman (5/11/04)

Is this to be an All Grain affair, or will we have a partial/kit brew in parallel? Personally it's AG, there is no room in the fermenters for anything else (total AG convert), but I'm sure that there are members who would be interested in joining in on a communtiy ale but don't have access to an AG setup. Having said that, I'm willing to host an AG day inorder to do a community ale for anyone in my area who isn't setup for AG brewing, b ut note I'm a long way from being anything close to a experienced AG brewer.

My vote for ingedient:
JW Pale Ale Malt.


----------



## Sean (5/11/04)

I'd nominate Northdown hops if you can get them in this country - definitely my favourite hop. If anyone does know a stockist, let me know.


----------



## Snow (5/11/04)

jleske said:


> Is this to be an All Grain affair, or will we have a partial/kit brew in parallel? Personally it's AG, there is no room in the fermenters for anything else (total AG convert), but I'm sure that there are members who would be interested in joining in on a communtiy ale but don't have access to an AG setup. Having said that, I'm willing to host an AG day inorder to do a community ale for anyone in my area who isn't setup for AG brewing, b ut note I'm a long way from being anything close to a experienced AG brewer.
> 
> My vote for ingedient:
> JW Pale Ale Malt.


 Fair enough, Jleske. I think the main recipe should be formulated as all-grain, but we should make a fair attempts at offering partial and extract alternatives, so everyone can have a go. I think we have to draw the line at pre-hopped kits, though. Therefore, if any extract exponents have a favourite brand of extract malt they recommend, then feel free to let everyone know. Of course this is a community beer, so lets have some debate on all this.

Jayse is spot on IMO. I reckon we should each only offer our most favourite ingredient of all time - yes it's hard, but this is supposed to be a challenge! So, those of you who posted multiple ingredients, can you please re-post, or edit your original post, to indicate only your most bestest favourite ever!

After a week or so (do we need longer?), we can put a single list together with all the ingredients posted, with the number of times they appeared, and then have a discussion on suitability to the Aussie theme, and logical flavour combinations (with typical AHB extremism, of course!  ). High gravity, highly hopped, complex, Aussie....I can't wait!  

- Snow


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/11/04)

Okay, keeping it in an Aussie theme I would nominate Coopers yeast from the bottle.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Gough (5/11/04)

OK then! I'll bring my list back down to one ingredient. Marris Otter malt it is. Tastes great, is easy to work with and should be relatively easy for everyone to get. :chug: 

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (5/11/04)

And Sean (great name by the way  ),

I can get Northdown hops here in Newcastle. PM me if you want a ph. number etc.

Shawn.


----------



## johnno (5/11/04)

Gotta say that as I'm drinking a Brown ale at the moment that is super delicious i would like to nominate the Australian amber malt.

cheers


----------



## big d (5/11/04)

ok base malts taken care of.
how about some crystal malt
and for hops........cascade or amarillo  bittering with northern brewer maybe  

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (5/11/04)

Thanx for backing me up there snow, i think everyone gets the idea now! h34r: 

Love TDA's idea as culturing a bottle yeast adds another dimension to the project and i couldn't think of any more fitting yeast.

A few have mentioned EKG hops or other hops from the over that way, going with the aussie theme i think those hops fit in very well as these hops are a big part in the histroy of aussie ale and were used for over a hundred years before POR was even discovered. Thos. himself would have have never known what pride of ringwood was as his hops would have mostly been from the kent region via a lengthy sea voyage. If we were to take this theme in making the beer than we could go as far as to say pellets haven't been invented yet and wort loss to flowers is all part of brewing.

Anyway because this is a orignal beer not a history lesson the history doesn't need come into play :blink: i was just putting forward some ideas, maybe a silly one but its a idea. B) 

I think by the replies so far the only real thing we can be sure of is it will have a traditional ale malt base. we just have to fight it out over MO and JWM.

Another idea i have to keep the community ale nazi title is anyone caught changing the recipe when they brew it will be shot. h34r: 


Jayse


----------



## jayse (5/11/04)

Bigd, do i need to get my big stick out? you did a kenny and choose too many ingredients!


Jayse


----------



## big d (5/11/04)

sorry jayse i got carried away again  

ok then one grain addition to chew over.wheat seeing as how australia has shit loads of it.

hops...cant go past pride of ringwood.

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (5/11/04)

That stick is coming out! h34r:  you posted wheat AND POR now which is it?

Jayse


----------



## GMK (5/11/04)

jayse

Somewhere i have read the recipe for Captain Cook's Ale - he brewed it on board the Endeavor on the voyage.....

A bit scary.

Since NaziMan has dictated one ingredient - and this is an Aussie Ale - and since we have a huge wine industry with tons of oak barrels - and beer was/used to be cask conditioned - my fav ingredient to add is Medium Toasted Oak chips.

Flame Suit On.....


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/11/04)

Well I'll stich with Whitelabs Dry English Ale yeast. It ferments really well and clears up very quickly, and will still give a nice malt profile.


----------



## Andrew (5/11/04)

Ok Ken, got that suite zipped up nice and tight?
Headgear on?
Asbestos gloves at the ready?

Alright then.

Ken Ken Ken Ken Ken Ken,
If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times!
This is a beer site! Sod the wine industry. Remember, they are the ENEMY!!
Stop playing about with naughty bits!
And keep out of the pantry.

(in any case the chips are mainly used in the bulk cheap stuff anyway).

There. That wasn't so bad afterall, was it?

In fact after re-reading, it was worse for me than it was for you!


----------



## Snow (5/11/04)

Good one, Ken! Oak chips - a little extreme, but not too far out there...

The Coopers sparkling yeast is a good suggestion, but can get a bit estery for those that don't have temp controlled fermentation.

- Snow


----------



## big d (5/11/04)

ok ok jayse
make it PRIDE OF RINGWOOD
that will be my only addition <_< 

mind you if i had just one more :unsure: no i will be quiet now and watch with anticipation as this brew grows.

cheers
big d

mind you por isnt my favourite hop but it will suffice


----------



## jayse (5/11/04)

GMK said:


> jayse
> 
> Somewhere i have read the recipe for Captain Cook's Ale - he brewed it on board the Endeavor on the voyage.....
> 
> ...


>Since NaziMan has dictated one ingredient 

This is governed by a higher power than even me!

>Somewhere i have read the recipe for Captain Cook's Ale - he brewed it on board the Endeavor on the voyage.....

If you want to go down that road then to be real anal you would use spuce not oak and it would be malt extract not ale, indeed he would have had a plentiful supply of ale as any english naval ship would have had, cook started to use malt extract and sometimes spruce was used in it, he was trying to find a prevention for scurvy and believed it worked, which of course it didn't, last i checked a malt spec it doesn't mention asorbic acid.
If you want to get techincal ken do some research first! h34r: 
It may be even more in line with history if we get our first beer recipe from our wives as thos did and if cook did actually brew a ale on his ship with his malt supply i could take a stab(a simple guess) that it may have been his wifes recipe who like thos. wife grew up in a the ale industry. 
Iam not trying to say your oak chip idea sucks, although i think it does, i just think your all over the shop with your ideas there. 

>and this is an Aussie Ale 

This is a aussiehomebrewer.com ale

>and since we have a huge wine industry with tons of oak barrels -

I think you need to find elliot then built a contraption in the woods and phone home. You already have your flame suit on so your ready.


Jayse


----------



## Crispy (5/11/04)

Well,

I would have to say....CaraMunich II, thats my fav. crystal, and I also....

nope I think I'll stop at one after the previous spray... :lol: 

still laughing after reading that....

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## PostModern (5/11/04)

I reckon it's about summary time. Jayse, you want to fire up a summary of nominated ingredients? If there are multiple nominations in one post, select the first ingredient in the post.


----------



## jayse (5/11/04)

Woooo! i think i over reacted to GMK there, sorry iam not history lecturer either!
Anyway this is meant in this best spirit so i'll try refrain from bursting out with nonsense. :blink: 
actaully a old oak barrel with the remians of some whisky in it would almost certainly be nice given a recipe similar to the one made famous around here by doc in the imperial bourbon porter.

Nice choice there crispy. PoMo theres still a few yet to ark up, i guess if there game is now the question.


Jayse


----------



## Snow (5/11/04)

PostModern said:


> I reckon it's about summary time. Jayse, you want to fire up a summary of nominated ingredients? If there are multiple nominations in one post, select the first ingredient in the post.


 whoa there, Pomo! This has only been going for a day! Lets wait to hear from a few more members (Doc, Pint of Lager, Jgriffin, etc?) and see if we can get a statistically relevant sample.

- Snow


----------



## barfridge (5/11/04)

I also vote for the coopers cultured yeast, especially with the weather getting warmer. My vote woulod go to WLP833 German Bock yeast, but thats just a smidgin too far away from the aussie ale style


----------



## jgriffin (5/11/04)

I'm going to suggest Chocolate Malt.
Although at the risk of being flamed, if we end up going for a really pale beer, i'd suggest Williamette hops instead.


----------



## GMK (5/11/04)

No worries jayse - you are right with the Spruce - he did use it.
I ahve actually tried aberr that had some spruce extract in it - one of the American brewers in Canberra made it...

Very, Very Different.

I am still Laughing......

............................NaziMan... :lol:


----------



## Gough (5/11/04)

jgriffin said:


> I'm going to suggest Chocolate Malt.
> Although at the risk of being flamed, if we end up going for a really pale beer, i'd suggest Williamette hops instead.


 Yay for Willamette  Oh, that's right, I've already voted. Sorry Jayse....  

Shawn.


----------



## Jazman (5/11/04)

*HALLERTUA HALLERTUA HALLERTUA :chug:  *


----------



## deebee (5/11/04)

Bustin my arse to think of a favourite ingredient so I will back the Willamette hops. I like the beers I have used it in.

This is looking like an AG affair, beyond my primitive set up. Probably a good idea to come up with a partial mash version for folks like me. The comparison would be worthwhile.


----------



## big d (5/11/04)

aussie ale with oregon grown hops.willamette.least its a hybrid of fuggle which is pomgolian so early convict beers would have had fuggle.  i think <_< 

cheers
big d


----------



## PostModern (6/11/04)

Snow said:


> whoa there, Pomo! This has only been going for a day! Lets wait to hear from a few more members (Doc, Pint of Lager, Jgriffin, etc?) and see if we can get a statistically relevant sample.
> 
> - Snow


I don't think it's premature at all. I'm not calling for the final recipe, just a way-point summation so we know what we're looking at so far. It might help the others make their selections. So I'll do it 

Yeast:
Whitelabs London Ale Yeast - Snow
Dry English Ale Yeast - AndrewQLD
Coopers Bottle yeast - TDA, barfridge

Malts:
JWM Traditional Ale Malt - Andrew, PoMo, jleske
MO Malt - Gough, Barry Cranston
Melanoidin Malt - jayse
Australian Amber Malt - johnno
Caramunich III - Crispy
Chocolate Malt - jgriffin

Hops:
Hallertau - Jazman
Northdown - Sean
POR - big d
Willamette - deebee

Extras:
Oak Chips - GMK

If this was left much later, it'd be a bitch to post.

I suggest from this point forward, this list is copy 'n' pasted into the next summation, with new ingredients added and new votes appended to existing ingredients. Makes it easier for anyone coming into the thread to see what's shaping up.

So far, it does look like something I'd brew (well, maybe if it had a kilo of munich in it...)


----------



## Doc (6/11/04)

PostModern said:


> I don't think it's premature at all. I'm not calling for the final recipe, just a way-point summation so we know what we're looking at so far. It might help the others make their selections. So I'll do it
> 
> Yeast:
> Whitelabs London Ale Yeast - Snow
> ...


 It is an ale, so my suggestions is something similar to the original James Squire Australian Strong:

Yeast
WLP 002 English Ale

Malts
JWM Trad Ale
JWM CaraMalt
CaraWheat

Hops
POR
Hallertau

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (6/11/04)

PoMo

you left my Oak Chips out.....

Not Happy JAN....


----------



## PostModern (6/11/04)

GMK said:


> PoMo
> 
> you left my Oak Chips out.....
> 
> Not Happy JAN....



Sorry Ken. Edited my post. I left out barfridge's vote for Coopers bottle yeast, too. 

Doc, we just need to vote for one ingredient, not post a recipe


----------



## Doc (7/11/04)

PostModern said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > PoMo
> ...


 I'll go with CaraWheat then.

And don't let GMK call you JAN  

Doc


----------



## wee stu (7/11/04)

My favoured ingredient would have to be ....................

*water*. 

Going over my records I have used this in every brew so far.  

Wyeast 1728 (Scottish) seems to get used pretty heavily in my brury too, can't think why. 

Seriously though, with only 6 AGs under the belt, I'll bow to the consensus.


----------



## Linz (7/11/04)

My contribution is a vote for Northern brewer hops for a mix with the POR. Both of these as bittering hops only. That will keep the POR down and make a complexity in the bittering(if its possible, seemed good in my oatmeal stout).
I second the coopers yeast too(Nth brewer is my addition not the yeast)


----------



## jayse (7/11/04)

Nice idea linz, as is i see the specs being something like 1.065-1070 and ratio of about .7 at around 45-50. Aimng for a FG of around 1.016 and a colour of around 25-30ebc 'dark amber'

Ken are oak chips really your favourite thing to put in beer? that is the question, have you actually done it and can you say above every other ingredient it is your favourite. If so than i...actually i don't know what to say!

With a og up around 1.065 i don't think we need much of the crystal malts just around 2.5%. 

The recipe isn't looking that orignal yet lets see if we can come up with something to give it the edge, i don't think oak chips are that edge. h34r: 

Anyway keep the ideas rolling.

Jayse


----------



## Linz (7/11/04)

Is the coopers yeast going to cope with a 1065-1070 OG?

And what about base malt and say only 50-100gm of additions/adjuncts? and call it "50/100 GRAM" ale??

Should the base malt be the free agent; to give the difference along with brew technique to each brew??? Could also assign a base malt to each state(which is easiest to get locally??) as we are trying to brew unique beers, not go for "mines the best beer", and see the differences.


----------



## jayse (7/11/04)

Linz said:


> Is the coopers yeast going to cope with a 1065-1070 OG?


 I actually have know idea on that one linz. Will check into that.


As for your base malt ideas, iam happy with what ever the majority desides, if everyone agrees the base malt can be which ever you like then iam happy with that. Don't want too many varribles or people like (no names) will have dilusions of granduer and i bet there beer won't be anything like ours.


Jayse


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (7/11/04)

fwiw
maris otter
1272
ekg

if its all aussie then it is obviously one of the domestic malts, por and coopers yeast, simple


----------



## Linz (7/11/04)

You're right Vlad

I went the local route........ then suffered those dillusions of granduer

But then again, in the septic beer the yeast was a variable...

wonder if we end up with a fortified VB :huh:   :wacko:


----------



## GMK (7/11/04)

Ok Jayse

Currently - i use oak stave chips alot - so far in all my dark brews.
I also use Dark Compound Cooking choc in my porters, dark ales stouts, bocks...
I like that ingredient - but know the NaziMan does not like it- and neither do the other Home Brewing Eletists...

I use the oak chips in the boil and the secondary - gives nice complexity and depth - thought this would get better consensus and make the brew a "little" different/memorable as others probably have not thought about using Oak.
All my last dark beers have oak in them - even my JS Strong Ale had some oak in there...

Stone Brewing are using Oak Chips now.
Thamas Hardy Barley wine has been conditioned in small sherry oak barrels for a while - the aniversay and special additions.

So - i choose Oak....

Upto you guys to say yes or no...


----------



## big d (7/11/04)

watch out for the bloke with the big stick.could be an oak branch


----------



## jayse (7/11/04)

GMK said:


> Upto you guys to say yes or no...


GMK with that I'am neither yay or nay on the oak chips. When you said and I quote "I also use Dark Compound Cooking choc in my porters, dark ales stouts, bocks..." that didn't help. :lol: 

Anyway I'am not totally agaisnt it I think we need a specialty ingredient of some sort.


Jayse


----------



## big d (7/11/04)

maybe oak leaves as a compromise   h34r:


----------



## Jovial_Monk (7/11/04)

Spices!

Coriander, cassia, cardamom. mace, star anise for starters for bigger beer that will be aged a bit.

Cloves, pepper and ginger if the Community Ale gonna be drunk fresh-ish.


Shit, I was depressed thinking all bottles of my Big Spiced Lager were gone. . .till I tidied up cellar today to put away 48 stubbies RIS for extended ageing.

BigD remembers the lager I hope, when he was at the 'Monk the aroma was all mace but the flavor was starting to feature the cassia. Gonna leave the 3 precious bottles till Dec 05 and report back then.

But, a plea for spices in beer: magic, mate! Pure magick. Try a small whole chili in a beer. . .and I have left out Grains of Paradise, nutmeg, pimento, juniper, spruce, heather yadda yadda. Fancy that mulled on a cold winters nite!

Anyway, spices are my contribution


Jovial Monk


----------



## Jovial_Monk (7/11/04)

Ummm talking about oak I have a Burton Old Ale 16% ageing in my Am Oak Barrel for 2.5 months now. Thiefed a little sample yesterday. . .it is sound, not sour, will have nice oak showing through. . .Will bottle by end Dec, before temps are consistently 40C plus.

That is a wopper of a beer though, would not add oak to any old beer, sorry Kenneth!

Jovial Monk


----------



## nonicman (8/11/04)

Already had a vote, but for a point of difference how about some freshly brewed expresso added when racking to a secondary fermenter? Or each state could have a different pantry ingredient.
S.A oak chips, NSW coffee or something to make the community ale something a bit different.


----------



## RobW (8/11/04)

Camel (def): a horse designed by a committee.

Guys, it seems to me we are heading rapidly towards camel ale.  
Why not try a poll for each ingredient class (malt, hops, yeast etc) and go with the majority vote. Plus a partial & extract version so everyone can have a go.

Just my 2c


----------



## jayse (8/11/04)

RobW said:


> Camel (def): a horse designed by a committee.


 Nice one rob, It is looking a bit suspect. I was expecting or rather hoping to see some brewers mention rye malt, rauch malt or oat malt or something along those lines for the specialty part of the beer but it looks like most brewers here are not thinking the same as I.

It'll come up reasembling a horse but it my have a bad habbit of spiting in your eye!


Jayse


----------



## RobW (8/11/04)

jayse said:


> It'll come up reasembling a horse but it my have a bad habbit of spiting in your eye!
> 
> 
> Jayse


 That'd give you the hump!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sean (8/11/04)

Jovial_Monk said:


> That is a wopper of a beer though, would not add oak to any old beer, sorry Kenneth!


 Indeed - wooden beer casks are a very neutral character compared with wine or whisky cask. Of the real-ales I know and have tried from both metal and wooden casks (Wadworths 6X, Lees Bitter, St Austell XXXX, Theakstons O.P.) you'd be very hard pressed to spot even a hint of oak character in either. Any difference is usually attibutable to other factors (eg. fresh, direct, delivery from the brewery, more yeast (and therefore better cask conditioning), etc).


----------



## jayse (8/11/04)

Jovial_Monk said:


> Spices!
> 
> Coriander, cassia, cardamom. mace, star anise
> snipped<
> ...


 Ok colonial saunders but is it the 11 herbs and spices or the way its cooked?are we making chicken or beer? <_< 



Jayse


----------



## GMK (8/11/04)

Have to agree with Jayse here -

At the most i usually only add 3 spices - normally Cinamon, Nutmeg and Cloves.

Not 11.....

Speaking of chicken - we could make an Australian Cock Ale....


----------



## Andrew (8/11/04)

OK, the ultimate "exotic" Australian spice.....

Add a splash of River Murray Water !!!







Go on, I dare you!








Even better, I dare you to drink it once its done!


Murray water is already 20% Pi55 by the time it gets to Goolwa anyway.


----------



## nonicman (9/11/04)

how is this ticking along?

It's a little restrictive only allowing one ingedient suggestion. I note Jayse also mentioned Oat Malt etc... Sounds great to me.

One of the threads that has left an impression would have to Doc's Big Beer Experimentation.


----------



## PostModern (9/11/04)

I don't doubt that we're looking at a big beer here, but I don't think we should be brewing the beer equivalent of Latvian Sweet and Sour or some Bavarian Pumpernickel. I think we should keep categories 21 and 22 right out of this, unless *most* of us think otherwise.

Let's get this brew back on track.


----------



## PostModern (9/11/04)

Yeast:
Whitelabs London Ale Yeast - Snow
Dry English Ale Yeast - AndrewQLD
Coopers Bottle yeast - TDA, barfridge
Wyeast 1728 (Scottish) - wee stu

Malts:
JWM Traditional Ale Malt - Andrew, PoMo, jleske
MO Malt - Gough, Barry Cranston
Melanoidin Malt - jayse
Australian Amber Malt - johnno
Caramunich III - Crispy
Chocolate Malt - jgriffin
CaraWheat - Doc

Hops:
Hallertau - Jazman
Northdown - Sean
POR - big d
Willamette - deebee
Northern brewer - Linz

Other:
water - wee stu
spices - JM
wood chips - GMK.


----------



## jayse (9/11/04)

jleske said:


> It's a little restrictive only allowing one ingedient suggestion.


 I think we can move on from that now and start adding more ideas as everyone has had a chance to pick there ingredient. I just figured a good and novel place to start it of was each pick one, so with that post ideas, but still we don't want people just listing this that and the other but more like valid ideas.

My only real ideas so far are 1.065 and dark amber with some type of specialty grain.

Jayse


----------



## big d (9/11/04)

stainless mash tun or aluminium or plastic :lol: <_< h34r: 


cheers
big d


----------



## Gough (9/11/04)

What about an American Brown Ale? Lots of Malt, lots of hops and plenty of freedom with ingredients. Maybe base malt of choice, crystal(s) of choice, Northern Brewer and Willamette and American Ale II? 

Just a thought... h34r: 

Shawn.


----------



## wee stu (9/11/04)

PostModern said:


> Other:
> water - wee stu
> spices - JM
> wood chips - GMK.


 I'm out there on the edge at last, outside the square, brewing radically.


----------



## jayse (9/11/04)

Great thought gough.  

Jayse


----------



## Gough (9/11/04)

Thanks Jayse. I try   

Shawn.


----------



## nonicman (9/11/04)

American Brown, with the addition of Post Modern's exclusions 21 and 22 looks good. 

Edit:To be clear I'm total agreement with Post Modern.


----------



## Gough (9/11/04)

OK, OK, OK! You blokes just aren't keen to experiment :lol: Call yourselves real brewers... h34r: :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## nonicman (10/11/04)

> OK, OK, OK! You blokes just aren't keen to experiment



The thread just seemed to get bogged down with some of the extra bits and pieces. Maybe when the final recipe is formulated, each brewer could be granted the choice of one modification to the recipe. I might want to add coffee, others bourbon, oaks chips, some may well replace some of the base grain with extract (trying to include as many brewers as possible, nothing to do with previous threads).

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## bonk (10/11/04)

a yank brown ale might be the go, i've never made one of them, so it would be a great one to start with


----------



## Snow (10/11/04)

To be honest, I've had my fill of American beers over the last year, so I'm ready to try something more English, Scottish, German or Belgian. What about an Australanised Scotch ale? MO pale ale, Amber malt, Melanoidin malt, carapils, golden syrup, oak chips, bittered with POR. London Ale or Irish Ale yeast???

Of course this is a community ale, so I'm happy to go wit da flo.

- Snow


----------



## nonicman (10/11/04)

Russian Imperial Stout. Lots of hops and variety.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/11/04)

Okay, my turn.

What about an Imperial Aussie/NZ Ale.

Use JW or Galaxy or IMC malts.
Kiwi grown hops
Coopers yeast cultured from the bottle.

Aim for OG of 1070 and 50 to 60 IBU.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Gough (10/11/04)

I'm also happy to go with the flow, we just need to make a decision which is why I put forward the suggestion I did. Ok, wasn't the greatest in the world but we have to start somewhere  Let's just get something sorted...

Shawn.


----------



## Boots (10/11/04)

I like TDA's idea....


----------



## nonicman (10/11/04)

> Okay, my turn.
> 
> What about an Imperial Aussie/NZ Ale.
> 
> ...



Imperial ANZAC, wouldn't miss the POR


----------



## GMK (10/11/04)

jleske said:


> > Okay, my turn.
> >
> > What about an Imperial Aussie/NZ Ale.
> >
> ...


 Love the Imperial ANZAC idea...
make it brown/dark....


----------



## chiller (10/11/04)

Snow said:


> To be honest, I've had my fill of American beers over the last year, so I'm ready to try something more English, Scottish, German or Belgian. What about an Australanised Scotch ale? MO pale ale, Amber malt, Melanoidin malt, carapils, golden syrup, oak chips, bittered with POR. London Ale or Irish Ale yeast???
> 
> Of course this is a community ale, so I'm happy to go wit da flo.
> 
> - Snow


 If you want to go that road Snow Pride of Ringwood as bittering works very nicely with Fuggles at the 15 minute mark. Fuggles fills in the gaps left by the POR but POR contributes a prickle that is quite pleasant on the tounge.

I have a very nice Borve Ale recipe that lends itself to modification in that manner.

steve.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (10/11/04)

With a brown I would suggest cloves and peppercorns as the spice

add at 15 mins

Jovial Monk


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/11/04)

> With a brown I would suggest cloves and peppercorns as the spice



My GOD, are we making a curry or a beer??  

Why not stick to a simple AUSTRALIAN style beer, I think someone mentioned a sparkling ale? 
At the rate where going you won't be able to tell it's beer.

Why not use as many aussie ingredients as possible IE coopers yeast, joe white malts, bundaberg sugar ( most breweries used sugar in the early days, POR hops and possibly goldings or fuggles (used in the early brews in australia).
Maybe we can make a good guzzling beer for Xmas.

I am not bagging h34r: all the other suggestions ( I think there great), but I think for chrissy lunch I would like something to quaff, and that should also be a thirst quencher B) .

Just a suggestion

Andrew


----------



## johnno (10/11/04)

AndrewQLD said:


> My GOD, are we making a curry or a beer??


 I'll have prawns and soy sauce with that thanks.


----------



## deebee (10/11/04)

Can I make a suggestion?

We have heard most members' suggestions. It is time for a few volunteers to each come up with a recipe trying to incorporate most of the most popular ingredients. Be generous in spirit and incorporate even the ingredients you didn't support if they were popular with other members.

If we get about 10 recipes we can then do a poll and the winner gets brewed.

The chosen style is less important than the idea of a community brew.


----------



## nonicman (10/11/04)

Re-reading the posts we seem to have most the first perferences, the following ingredients have occurred in either more than one post or have have been posted with some supporting posts from others but are missing from the first vote, should they be included or excluded?

fuggles & ekg 
Kiwi grown hops
rye malt, rauch malt or oat malt
golden syrup


----------



## Snow (10/11/04)

OK- I've had a look at all the votes and had a crack at a recipe. I like Doc's idea of a James Squire Australian strong, so I've adapted that to the Anzac tradition, while substituting some of the most voted for ingredients. The stand-out malt, with 4 official votes is Marris Otter, so we have to include that. POR hops got a few votes as well, so it's in. Coopers yeast is a popular choice, too. All other ingredients only got 1 official vote each, so it's open slather!

Anyway, here's my attempt:

*Aussiehomebrewer's ANZAC Brown Community Strong Ale*

OG 1.065
IBUs 50

Marris Otter Pale Ale Malt - 80%
Golden Syrup - 10% (to really "Aussie it up")
JWM Caramalt - 5%
Carawheat - 3%
Melanoidin - 2%
Pride of Ringwood hops - to 30 IBUs (all bittering)
New Zealand Hallertau - to 20 IBUs (60 min and 30 min additions)
New Zealand Hallertau - Aroma (30g at flameout?)
Oak chips (to make it a really unique beer. Quantity, ken?)
Yeast cultured from Coopers Sparkling Ale

Mash times, brewing and fermentation methods, etc are all each brewer's choice. Quantities dependant on individual efficiencies of each brewer's system, to meet the nominated OG and IBUs.

What do you all reckon?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/11/04)

Having Oak chips in the brew will require extensive aging (months) to smooth out the flavour. And to be honest I think oak belongs in spirits not beer. everything else looks good. Top job Snow
Andrew


----------



## bonk (10/11/04)

works for me


----------



## johnno (10/11/04)

Gotta have a part mash there as well.


----------



## Snow (10/11/04)

For the partial mashers, if I assume a basic partial masher's system can handle 3kg of grain and has 70% system efficiency, then with a basic approximation of quantities (my maths is not very good - please feel free to correct amounts), the fermentable amounts should come to:

2.4kg Marris Otter
250g Caramalt
200g Carawheat
150g Maelanoidin
approx 2.3kg LME (or about 1.5kg DME)
500g Golden syrup

This should get us to around 1.065 OG. Adjust accordingly to your system's efficiency and capacity.

Andrew, I didn't realise the oak needed extensive aging. If that's the case, then let's drop it. I want to be drinking this by Christmas. Maybe I'll split my batch and put some oak in half.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## GMK (10/11/04)

Excellent work Snow...

Usually 100gms of Oak Chips...

GMKenterprises is happy to supply 100gm lots of Oak chips for those they dont have any....


----------



## Jazman (10/11/04)

As long as it bitter at least 45 ibu


----------



## deebee (10/11/04)

Well done Snow. Anyone else want to have a go?

I have never bittered with POR but I understand 25IBU is considered an upper limit before it tastes harsh. Do you want to adjust it Snow or are you confident with 30IBU?


----------



## Gough (10/11/04)

Top Darts Snow.
I've never used oak chips before but if it is part of the recipe I'll give it a go. If it is going to take all year though maybe we should give them a miss. The rest seems pretty straightforward.

Here we go, here we go...

Shawn.


----------



## wee stu (10/11/04)

Jazman said:


> As long as it bitter at least 45 ibu


 I'm with Deebee on this one Jaz. 
You should try my Road Kill Amber which is all por to about 30ibu's. 
It's growing on me - but it's a challenge!!


----------



## GMK (10/11/04)

Gough said:


> Top Darts Snow.
> I've never used oak chips before but if it is part of the recipe I'll give it a go. If it is going to take all year though maybe we should give them a miss. The rest seems pretty straightforward.
> 
> Here we go, here we go...
> ...


 it wont take a year shawn.

I use the oak in the boil and then add them to the secondary until bottling/kegging.
it adds a bit more depth, complexity.....

Hope this helps


----------



## Barry cranston (11/11/04)

Good day
I am a simple person in more ways than one and I really wouldn't like oak chips in the brew, it puts it in the more "unique" class. I vote to keep it a more straight forward ale. Just my opinion.
All the best, Barry.


----------



## nonicman (11/11/04)

Snow


> New Zealand Hallertau - Aroma (30g at flameout?)




Great recipe Snow, would you consider moving the aroma hop from flameout to dry hopping? Have to restock the grain supply today or tomorrow. What are Jayse's thoughts on the ale so far? Happy to go with the flow on any of the ingredients.


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/11/04)

Snow said:


> Oak chips (to make it a really unique beer. Quantity, ken?)
> 
> What do you all reckon?
> 
> Cheers - Snow


 Oak chips in beer :blink: 

Feck!


----------



## Snow (11/11/04)

I reckon for al those that arent comfortable with the idea of oak chips, then leave them out. Personally, I'm keen to experiment, so I am going to split my batch at racking, then add some in one of the secondary batches. That batch will get bottled for mellowing and the other batch will be kegged. 

What are everyone's opinion on POR? Should we do as Deebee suggests and keep them to 25 IBUs and make up the other 25 with Hallertau? As for the aroma addition, I was worried that dry hopping would be too overpowering for the subtle golden syrup and melanoidin malt aromas we want to come through, which is why I suggested adding them at flameout. For those that want a real hop blast, maybe we should fresh wort hop the bittering Hallertau?

What are everyone's thoughts?

- Snow


----------



## Gough (11/11/04)

Too much Hallertau is barely enough in my opinion. I would prefer to keep the POR below 25 IBUs or thereabouts and go the extra Hallertau, but will do just about anything, even put oak-chips in my brew, to get this idea off the page and into my fermenter.  

Shawn.


----------



## MCWB (11/11/04)

I agree, limiting the POR IBUs is a good idea. Your recipe looks pretty good otherwise though Snow.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/11/04)

Personal choice but I would leave the melanoidin out if using Marris Otter. It's a really tasty base malt and the melanoidin may make it a bit too malty.

Drop POR bittering down to 20 IBU and up the NZ Hall. bittering addition to 15 IBU.

Looks good otherwise.

Oh, no oak chips for me.

C&B
TDA


----------



## nonicman (11/11/04)

I like the idea of limiting the POR by mixing it with the NZ hops. TDA's comments on the melanoidin look good (one less ingredient to purchase  ).


----------



## Snow (11/11/04)

No melanoidin?!?  The maltier the better, I say! Hell I might even do a decoction as well!  

- Snow


----------



## nonicman (11/11/04)

melanoidin - back in the grain order

60-70 step mash with single 45 mintue decoction? 

Edit:
would that wreak it or add to it? Noted that mashing is up to the individual.


----------



## big d (11/11/04)

just a thought in considering the base malt.i love the recipe snow however i know we all want to make the same recipe so we see how we go and can compare on an even playing field however us remote brewers dont have quick and ready access to the same base malt.im currently using jw trad.
just a thought to cater for remoteness.
can we have maybe a few extra choices on the base malt.that way we can have two comparisions.
im right for the rest of the ingredients except the por. 

whatever the end recipe though i will endevour to obtain all ingredients so im on the same wave length.


cheers
big d


----------



## wee stu (11/11/04)

I just don't want to spend any more money than I have to at this timeof year  

Don't have Marris Otter , but do have Golden Promise for the base - is this verbotten?

Also, been reading through Michael Jackson's Beer Comapnion as my tram to work book lately, noticed a few interesting pieces in the Pale Ale section: 

East India Pale Ale from Pike Place Brewery in Seattle: "After primary fermentation this beer had been matured over oak chips. It had been in the tank 10 or 12 days when I sampled it .... It was an astonishingly refreshing beer." (mind you the chinook hops could have been exerting some influence there) 

also a reference to Duckstein: "An amber top fermenting brew somewhere between an English Pale Ale and Belgian ale.......The modern version, Made By the Feldschlossen brewery in Braunschweig, is produced entirely from barley malt and lagered over beachwood chips"

Might not have a place in our brew, but oak and other chips seem to find their place, at least in secondary and maturation, in a few places.


----------



## GMK (11/11/04)

we could ask Dave at goliaths to do up a special community ale kits at a great price - have everything you need to brew the ale.

Again - i am willing to drop a huge sack of oak chips off to dave for this purpose.

What is everyones thoughts...

Dave - you OK with this...


----------



## MCWB (12/11/04)

I had a crack at marking a recipe for this beer in ProMash on the train home tonight... but now that I'm home, give or take 50 g or so it comes out the same as Snow's for every malt, so I won't bother posting it. -_- Only thing I changed was 1/2 oz 10% POR (60 min) for 22 IBU and 1 oz 4.5% Hallertau (60 min) for 19 IBU. One thing I did think of though, was perhaps 50-100 g Chocolate malt for some colour?

wee stu I have some Golden Promise too, would go very well in this I should think. I don't mind grabbing a bit of MO if we decide on that instead though.


----------



## nonicman (12/11/04)

Big d


> just a thought to cater for remoteness.



In the spirit of Community, it looks like the base malt should be flexible, allowing for budgets and distance. I'm happy to go MO, but I live a capital city and have to resupply the grain stocks either way. I wouldn't be so keen if I'd just stocked up on another base grain or had to roadtrain/ship supplies to Arnhenland. my .02cents


----------



## Snow (12/11/04)

Don't sweat it guys. In the end, it's your beer. Not everyone's going to be able to get all the ingredients. Trad pale ale will definitely give you a nice beer, MO will just give you a _slightly_ different one, not nec. better. I can't get melanoidin in Brisbane, so i'll be ordering it from Goliath, but as it's only a small amount, the extra cost is ok. 5kg of MO on the other hand, is a different story....

What are people's thoughts on colour? According to my calculations, it's a bit light on, even for an amber ale. Should we add some chocloate, as MCWB suggests? Or maybe some roast barley?

I got my bottle of Coopers Sparkling Ale last night, so I'll be kicking off the starter this weekend - It's gonna happen!

- Snow.


----------



## jgriffin (12/11/04)

You know my thoughts on Choccy malt Snow, add it!


----------



## jayse (12/11/04)

I also have put down a recipe, pretty much the same as snows but with the 60g of choc in there for extra colour, also being 1.065 or there abouts i think it doesn't need that much crystal malt all. I also added amber malt as was suggested by johnno.
Hops i just put whatever for now but this is my malt bill ideas.


ahb ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 11/10/2004 
Style: ahb strong ale Brewer: jayse 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 32.35 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Equipment: skunk fart brewery Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.35 kg Lyle's Golden Syrup (0 EBC) Extract 4.9 % 
6.00 kg BAIRDS MO (6 EBC) Grain 84.4 % 
0.20 kg Hoepfner Melanoidin (39 EBC) Grain 2.8 % 
0.20 kg JWM Amber Malt (45 EBC) Grain 2.8 % 
0.20 kg JWM Caramalt (55 EBC) Grain 2.8 % 
0.10 kg Weyermann CaraWheat (120 EBC) Grain 1.4 % 
0.06 kg TF Chocolate Malt (940 EBC) Grain 0.8 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.0%] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.8%] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.0%] (10 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.5%] (5 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
1.00 kg Ox tongue (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.28 oz Oak Chips (Secondary 7.0 days) Misc 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.066 SGEstimated Final Gravity: 1.017 SG (1.015-1.025 SG)Estimated Color: 25 EBC (24-32 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 44.6 IBU (30.0-60.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.4 % (6.0-10.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 % 

Jayse


----------



## bonk (12/11/04)

Jayse,

i don't think woolies stocks that amount of ox tongue up this way, can i use less :lol:


----------



## MCWB (12/11/04)

Jayse, I think you left out the eye of newt and toe of frog!  

"Eye of newt, and toe of frog,
Wool of bat, and tongue of dog,
Adder's fork, and blind-worm's sting,
Lizard's leg, and howlet's wing,--
For a charm of powerful trouble,
Like a hell-broth boil and bubble.
Then secondary on some oak chips." 

--Macbeth (IV, i, 14-15)


----------



## jayse (12/11/04)

MCWB said:


> Then secondary on some oak chips."
> 
> --Macbeth (IV, i, 14-15)


 I didn't know one of GMK's fore fathers gave shakespear a hand at writting macbeth.  

The ox tongue you'll only need one tongue Bonk, it doesn't go in the beer as such but there is a techniquie you'll need to follow while serving the AHB strong ale.
Take one evening the girlfriend invites her girlfriends around, then to cause maximun embrassment to her fashion a 'knob' on the end of the tongue with a sharp knife, place said tongue to hang out of trousers through unzipped zipper.
Then chase her and her friends around the house.
Another good varriation is to sneak up behind her and gently put the tongue hanging out your trousers onto her shoulder. This of course would be followed up again with the chasing around the house. :blink: :blink: :blink: 

Jayse


----------



## Linz (12/11/04)

And here I was thinking......

"Should I suggest we brew it on the Australia day long weekend???"

just to make it MORE Australian........


----------



## Snow (19/11/04)

Just bringing this back up.

So, what's the general opinion on Jayse's version? Personally, I would like to add 500g of Golden Syrup, as I don't think 350g is enough. Also, I am leaning towards a different hop schedule, and with no Northern Brewer. My proposed schedule is:

20g POR (10%AA) - 75 mins
25g NZ Hallertauer (6%AA) - 75 mins
20g NZ Hallertauer (6%AA) - 30 mins
30g NZ Hallertauer - flameout.

I've got all the other grain amounts the same as Jayse suggests.

How does that sound?

Next - when do we brew it? Should we have a mass AHB gathering in each state on the same weekend, as a collective coming together of great minds in the spirit of community brewing? If we could have each gathering at a member's house who has a computer and a digital camera, we could upload photos of the sessions as they unfold during the day and compare each others levels of hot break and inebriation, thus recording the great day for posterity!?! If we had our AHB t-shirst and glasses by then, it would be even more wanky! How cool!

Or.....we could just brew it ourselves and talk about it....

Opinions, folks?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Gough (19/11/04)

G'day Snow,

I'm happy enough with the recipe but can't source the NZ Hallertau locally. Any prob with adjusting the quantities and using the imported stuff or should I get off my lazy @rse and get some NZ stuff posted from somewhere?

As for the times I'm reasonably flexible, but would think that getting everyone to brew on the one day when it has taken us this long just to get close to agreeing on a recipe might be a big ask. Could be wrong though  Happy to give it a go. 

Have I missed somehting re: the glasses and shirts? I didn't think they were available yet. 

Shawn.


----------



## Snow (19/11/04)

Gough,

I reckon just use what you can get. It's the thought that counts!

Maybe if we all put aside a Sunday in Febuary or March, we could do it. Any Brisbane brewers out there with a home PC and digi-camera who's willing to host a bunch of drunks for a day?  

As for glasses and shirts, I thought the plan was to try and get them out by Christmas? Or was that just the glasses?

- Snow


----------



## big d (19/11/04)

great idea snow and the brew date will give us all heaps of time to accrue the ingredients.

cheers
big d


----------



## GMK (19/11/04)

Ok - great idea Snow...

Food for thought - we agree to brew Anzac Day - we do a AHB bulk buy for New Zealand Hallertaue, POR and use Powells malts as they are Australian.

Anzac Day gives us enough time to sort it all out.
If u go with Oak Chips - i am happy to supply them and source the grain (i have a contact that should be able to me get Powells Malts for almost free freight to the Barossa) and make up packs that people pay for and i send round the country (if Needed) etc...

But i vote for ANZAC Day - beoing ex RAAF - brewing Tha AussieHomebrewer Ale on ANZAC is a great patriotic idea...IMHO


----------



## jgriffin (19/11/04)

Snow said:


> Any Brisbane brewers out there with a home PC and digi-camera who's willing to host a bunch of drunks for a day?


 Snow, i'm more than happy to host it. In fact i was supposed to be hosting the next brissie brew day, but moving has taken more weekends to sort out than i thought it would. And now it's xmas..


----------



## sosman (19/11/04)

> 10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.8%] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU



Even at 60 minutes, NB makes for a "pronounced woody"


----------



## Linz (19/11/04)

sosman said:


> NB makes for a "pronounced woody"


 How Australian!!!!


----------



## PostModern (19/11/04)

LOL Linz.

I like the way the brew is shaping up. As I don't have temp controlled fermenting, I'll be happy with a Feb-March brewday. I'll be spending summer setting up for AG and kegging, so I'm looking forward to brewing this! Woody or not.


----------



## Linz (29/12/04)

Just knocked up a lighter version (Scaled down the SG), and looking at Australia Day weekend for a brew day.

Changed the Hallertau for Hersbrucker (as Ive got a kilo of it) and the amber candi sugar is the golden syrup

AHB Community Lighter Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.00
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.87
Anticipated SRM: 11.9
Anticipated IBU: 43.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 80 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 3.20 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
10.0 0.40 kg. Candi Sugar (amber) Generic 1.046 75
5.0 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
3.0 0.12 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 61
2.0 0.08 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 35

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
17.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 9.80 23.8 60 min.
26.00 g. Hersbrucker Whole 4.50 15.2 60 min.
16.00 g. Hersbrucker Whole 4.50 4.8 30 min.
15.00 g. Hersbrucker Whole 4.50 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP009 Australian Ale

and "Sorry" GMK no Oak chips(although I do have some liquid oak)


----------



## jgriffin (29/12/04)

Where'd you get the WLP009? I thought they stopped selling this ages ago?


----------



## MCWB (29/12/04)

I think WLP009 is just the Coopers sparkling/pale ale yeast isn't it?


----------



## Weizguy (29/12/04)

Thinks so.
What else would it be?
Maybe Tooheys Old, which is naturally top fermented, I hear...

Seth
P.S. testing my new avatar


----------

